# Prep to Finish



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I'd prep to finish.

http://preptofinish.com

http://preptofinish.com/



Why does Vermont have to be so far away?
Ill see you next year Scott.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmmm... Look's like a good resource at first glance..


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally a school for painters!. 

Are there UA tests and do you have to do any math or writing?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like a cool school. Wish they had one around here when I started up. Probably be miles ahead, could have focused on improving other things that I'm now just getting to.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

You can blame Vermont Painter for trying to educate the masses. :jester:


(See I added the jester this time! )


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

More info please! I'll travel & gladly write it off.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

driftweed said:


> More info please! I'll travel & gladly write it off.


Funny thing about writing something off is: you still have to spend the money


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Aint that right! At this early stage in my career, it can only help. No such thing as too much knowledge.

From what I can tell, @ $175/day thats fairly reasonable.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

One day I'm going to do the "on location" workshop and have Havanas come down too. That would be epic.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I'd prep to finish.
> 
> http://preptofinish.com
> 
> ...


If any of you guys want to get together for an event at Scott's shop I'm game. Wintertime in Vermont sounds kinda nice anyway.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

How far from sumter, SC? I dint see where it says what city its in.

If I'm goona be in sumter might as well make a week of it and cruise over for a class.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey guys, 

Prep to Finish isn't a school in the physical sense. It is an educational program that is mostly on the move. 

We spent much of 2012 researching the concept, and launched it in January of 2013. The primary goal of the program is to help solve the problem of lack of youth entering the paint trade. 

We do that by partnering with regional vocational programs to work with building trades students to make them aware that there are career opportunities in the paint trade, and that painting doesn't really suck. The vocational program last spring was very successful and we expect it to expand heading into 2014. 

In addition, we decided early on to offer a private contractor workshop series. Basically, we took the most frequently asked questions we get at topcoatreview dot com and at our annual trade show appearances, and built a small curriculum around solving those issues with contractors. 

The contractor training workshops are held in our own facilities in Jericho, Vt, which is in the northern part of the state, in the Burlington area. We will be announcing in the next week or so dates of available workshops for 2014. There will be 4-6 dates to start with, and we will be limiting group sizes to about 6 people. Both Todd and I will be instructing. 

We will be doing the trade show rounds again in March in Reno and Providence, with likely a clinic or two in those types of venues. It is going to be a very busy year. 

Also, we are doing more frequent and in depth educational videos next year, working with real video production teams to put out higher quality stuff. We have several video shoots on the calendar, starting in early January. 

I hope this covers all of the questions. Let me know if I have left anything out. 

If you are interested in following our activities, we are on facebook and twitter with frequent updates, and we also keep our website updated. 

Thanks


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Just by way of update for those who may be interested, we have added a private training date for January. 

We will be adding more dates as well. Hoping to do one per month, with the possible exception of the summer peak season when everyone is balls to the wall busy.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Still waiting to see if wallcovering will be included at some time......


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Still waiting to see if wallcovering will be included at some time......


We would really like to add it as a discipline but we cannot find a qualified trainer. Do you know anyone through NGPP with mad skills and the ability to teach them? We saw a guy doing a clinic at the PDCA national convention last year that was really good. We actually stood right there and watched. Can't remember his name though. 

:whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I heard that professional wallpaper guy is pretty ornery though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I heard that professional wallpaper guy is pretty ornery though.


The guy we saw in St Louis at PDCA looked like one of them Earnhardts but he was really good at what he was demonstrating. 

I don't think it was Archibald or Parodi. Those are the real big names that I know in the paper game.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The guy we saw in St Louis at PDCA looked like one of them Earnhardts but he was really good at what he was demonstrating.
> 
> I don't think it was Archibald or Parodi. Those are the real big names that I know in the paper game.


That guy was a hack.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

That guy you saw was a real douchecanoe. I know him.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> That guy you saw was a real douchecanoe. I know him.


I dislike pre madonnas that don't have any respect for construction or their fellow craft workers.

When I meet 1 I ask them would you like some hanging with us?

Then I point to the swing stages and tower cranes.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

robladd said:


> I dislike
> 
> /pre madonnas/
> 
> ...


Sorry, robladd, but I'm gonna start using that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prima_donna


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

*all the world"s a stage*

enjoying the festivities of Army, Navy


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

VP,

The training program looks fantastic! What a value to the youth. I really like the emphasis on the hands on training too. I didn't read the entire site, but besides the quality of sponsor support, is the program also accredited by a higher education institution so students can earn CEU's (Continued Education Units)? 

I am certain I could benefit from the training, but unfortunately other training obligations will prevent me from pursuing that anytime soon. However, I will make every effort to attend the Reno trade show.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> VP,
> 
> The training program looks fantastic! What a value to the youth. I really like the emphasis on the hands on training too. I didn't read the entire site, but besides the quality of sponsor support, is the program also accredited by a higher education institution so students can earn CEU's (Continued Education Units)?
> 
> I am certain I could benefit from the training, but unfortunately other training obligations will prevent me from pursuing that anytime soon. However, I will make every effort to attend the Reno trade show.


CA

Thanks. We have been working on it for almost 2 years now, even though we only launched it last January. We are on a 5 year business plan out of the gate which has alot of things kicking in every year and every qtr. 

The vocational students we work with are absolutely getting credit for training with us, because we are doing it with them, right in their school, working on the projects they are working on, which can be anything from building and finishing a whole house, to fine furniture building and finishing. The training videos on our website are pretty wild in showing that variety. We are also working with our mfr partners to create a certification system for the kids based on hours of training, which would be helpful to them in pursuing employment upon graduation from their 2 year programs. 

On the private (adult) training at this point, the program is not aligned with any formal credit system, but there are a couple of ways that that could change in the future. The more we do with it, the more we see that we can do with it. Small steps.

And it would be cool to meet you in Reno.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> However, I will make every effort to attend the Reno trade show.


Yes, come to Reno! It would be great to meet you!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> If any of you guys want to get together for an event at Scott's shop I'm game. Wintertime in Vermont sounds kinda nice anyway.


I would be in on that, I'm not too far from VT


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Perhaps at some point we could assemble a painttalk group workshop.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Perhaps at some point we could assemble a painttalk group workshop.


An advance class with critique and debate about brand of paint, Paint brush, and business model....you might want to think about a full month


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> An advance class with critique and debate about brand of paint, Paint brush, and business model....you might want to think about a full month


And don't forget the garage door! We all need to know how much to charge for a garage door!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Perhaps at some point we could assemble a painttalk group workshop.


That could be a great concept for an edgy documentary. Cannes film festival worthy!

I know a character from NJ that could fit the bill as the main protagonist and make it interesting.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yes, come to Reno! It would be great to meet you!


Thanks! I look forward to meeting those of you attending also. 

I may parlay this into a snow board trip in the nearby Sierra Mountains, North Lake Tahoe specifically. Hopefully there's enough snow considering how dry we've been lately.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Thanks! I look forward to meeting those of you attending also. I may parlay this into a snow board trip in the nearby Sierra Mountains, North Lake Tahoe specifically. Hopefully there's enough snow considering how dry we've been lately.


Yeah me too. My brother in law lives in Truckee and is an awesome snowboarder. We went to Squaw and Northstar last time I was there.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Perhaps at some point we could assemble a painttalk group workshop.


Yea and do it at the beach. We can use my shop. :thumbsup:

We can work out the details in Reno.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Yeah me too. My brother in law lives in Truckee and is an awesome snowboarder. We went to Squaw and Northstar last time I was there.


Northstar is a little closer to Reno then Sugar Bowl. Both are within an hour from the trade show provided road conditions are good. It might be too much for me to cram in snowboarding, but it would be fun. It's been awhile since I boarded so I'm going to have to be careful about that. I might just take the train provided I plan my itinerary around the workshops correctly. 

From what I've read on the PDCA 2014 trade show site, it looks like there will be a good variety of industry interests. I just have to figure out which ones will benefit me the most...besides meeting PT members.


----------

